# Look at us! We are Growing!



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

So, these are my babies from my dwarf dumbo siemese female and my baige hood male ^.^ 


This is them at 5 days old! So cute ^.^ 
I will get more pitures as time goes by ^.^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Picture didn't work, but I'll see if I can get it to...










I may have missed the post, but are you a breeder?


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

im wondering why it didnt work.. when i post it says HTML: no - and ic ant find where to turn it to yes. but thank you for getting it to work.

As for being a breeder, No, in a sence. i breed for my own lines and for my family and friends. not for sales, so yes in a way i guess. it depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You can't post pics in HTML code is what the HTML-off, means. You have to use BBC code...

They're cute, thinking black self and smeeze, maybe?


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

too cute!!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww I just wanna cuddel with them, How are yout blood lines going? *


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

Excellent ^.^ I have bloodlines from 2 locacal breeder who have been breeding for over 20years. Their Lines are very Well established and mantained.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Which breeders would they be? And what are the lines out of?


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

New pictures of my babies: Today they are 8days old!








[br]








[br]


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness! They are too cute....I can't really tell, but are they dumbo or not? Do you have pictures of the mom and dad? 

Best of luck to you....they look like hey are doing great so far!


----------

